# Sydney Arrival Plan - Housing/Bank/Job?



## mafro (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey all,

A couple of friends and I are coming to Sydney in September (2011), and we're unsure what to do about accommodation when we first arrive.

The three of us shouldn't have any problem finding work (engineering, IT etc) but I assume we ought to have an Australian bank account sorted before applying for work, and therefore will need a fixed address. In the UK, it's basically impossible to get a bank account without an address first..

So what to do when arrive.. Do we need to find a flat before applying for work? Can we get a bank account without having a fixed address? Possibly there are short-term living options that we don't know about?

Any and all advice/experience is welcome..
Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You need to have local account, mobile phone, Tax File Number - that's for sure. Whether you live in a rented unit or a hostel - does not matter. However, it needs to be in Australia. Otherwise they will not even speak to you.


----------



## jigkyponker (May 19, 2011)

Once you get off the plane, you will have the chance to make last-minute duty free purchases before making your way to Immigration. To get an appreciation of you as a family, your expectations and needs for your new home, you will complete an in-depth questionnaire.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Yes...you will definitely need an address Dexter is right on there. There are lots of accommodation to choose from. Maybe a fixed budget will have the search filtered. Good luck and see you soon...

cheers


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Mafro,

I think I'm a bit late responding to your request but I thought I'd give it a shot anywho! Bank accounts in Australia are easy to set up, yes you need a fixed address but you can also apply for a package deal through an agency and they will provide you with a bank account, apply for your TFN so its there when you arrive and give you a sim card to get your Aussie number set up - Australia Banking - Open an Australian Bank Account from home or on arrival

What option you want to go for depends on you! You don't need a flat when your applying for work, you can put the hostel address down on your CV and no body will bat an eyelid but be warned (and this is from experience!) hostel living gets old when you have to get up every morning and go to work, it can be tiresome! I personally would get the job sorted first and then worry about somewhere to live. Short term living options - have you looked at Gumtree? It was a hidden gem coming across this site for me!


----------

